# Switching from canon to nikon



## Bayouvixens (Aug 16, 2011)

Hello everyone, 

Been shooting photos for a few years now and been shooting with canon 30d.. It's time for a upgrade and I want to go to nikon... My business I do alot of shoots inside and then during the seasons we go outside.. So I'm looking at the nikon d5100 or the nikon d3100.. I've read everyone reviews on these two cams and mre then half pick d3100 over d5100 just wanted to get some of your ideas if anyone has one of these two cams.. Jay want to make sure I get the right nikon for my business..

Thanks in advance


----------



## mjhoward (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## D-B-J (Aug 16, 2011)

3...2...1...


----------



## Kerbouchard (Aug 16, 2011)

Personally, I wouldn't pick either of your options.

What gear do you currently have for Canon?  What type of gear will you be purchasing along with the camera body?  What kind of 'business' are you doing?  What is your overall budget?  What are the images used for?(large prints, small prints, online viewing, posting to facebook?)  What type of quality are you looking for?  What type of conditions indoors are you shooting in?  Do you have or plan to buy flash equipment?  Are the items indoors moving or stationary?

As you can see, there is too much information missing from your post for anybody to provide any kind of meaningful recommendation.


----------



## D-B-J (Aug 16, 2011)

And i'm not sure how going from a Canon 30D to a nikon D3100 would be an upgrade, per se.  Isn't that more of a lateral movement?  I mean, i realize you are going to the higher power, NIKON, but other than that..


----------



## Garbz (Aug 17, 2011)

What does Nikon give you that Canon doesn't?


----------



## EPPhoto (Aug 17, 2011)

I would at least choose the D7000 if your actually looking to "upgrade" and even that is a stretch.


----------



## fokker (Aug 17, 2011)

The D3100 and 5100, as I understand it from a Canon user's point of view, are more in line with the rebel series (550d etc) then the prosumer series that your 30D falls into. Not really an upgrade, more like changing for the sake of it to a newer and better featured camera in a lower class and build quality. You gain some and lose some, and for the expense it doesn't make sense to me...


----------



## Bayouvixens (Aug 17, 2011)

Kerbouchard said:


> Personally, I wouldn't pick either of your options.
> 
> What gear do you currently have for Canon?  What type of gear will you be purchasing along with the camera body?  What kind of 'business' are you doing?  What is your overall budget?  What are the images used for?(large prints, small prints, online viewing, posting to facebook?)  What type of quality are you looking for?  What type of conditions indoors are you shooting in?  Do you have or plan to buy flash equipment?  Are the items indoors moving or stationary?
> 
> As you can see, there is too much information missing from your post for anybody to provide any kind of meaningful recommendation.


 
K.. 

I have had good friends who shoot for college football games who have gone from canon to nikon.. As of now I have 8 various lenses for indoor, outdoor, wide angle, etc etc.. I have indoor lights, tripods bi pods, meters, etc etc not my first rodeo boys.. 

I'm not saying anything wrong with canon I just have heard Friends say they liked nikon better... I wouldn't mind staying with canon but all the reviews of new canon's vs nikon well canon got there ass handed to them... 

I do woman portraits indoors and outdoors... I also own three hair & make up studios, along with one of the largest spas here in BR.. The pics I take are for woman who want to give a gift to their husband so most of my photos are small print booklets and some I put online for them.. 

I'm looking to upgrade my camera to something new in the 700-1000 range.. if I stay with canon then don't need lenses, if I go with nikon then
I will buy all nikon lenses.. Because
I have the money and I like my equipment matching.. 

So now I'm just looking for info guys on a upgrade from what I have now.. I started this business with a canon rebel Ti so I know what I do I don't need a big pro 2000 camera... I simply would like to hear some upgrade ideas from what I have now.. 

I deal with a bunch of woman all day come home to two kids and a lawyer
Husband which means I have a bounded headache everyday so can I get just a little help without attitude. Please... 

Thank you guys in advance


----------



## Dp-PARIS (Aug 17, 2011)

You are right about not needing expensive pro bodies to take great  photos.  Equally, you do not necessarily need to swap to Nikon to  achieve great photos either. 

Usually when people switch it is more to do with the photographer than the kit. I shoot Canon and I am content with that, though I see beautiful kit from Nikon, Sigma, Pentax etc all the time.  The only reason I use Canon is because the first digital SLR I picked up was a 20D, which I loved. If I had picked up a Nikon, then no doubt I would be shooting Nikon today. Why not pop over to a photography store and try out a few bodies in your hands?  If you like the feel of the Nikon bodies, then maybe you are making the right choice.  I would not, under any circumstances change my kit to improve my photography. Changing kit rarely does that.  Working harder on improving your skills, technical, composition etc will do wonders and be way more satisfying for you.  It may also be worth spending more time on photo editing skills. You can achieve a lot, especially for beauty shots, in software.

For me, the lenses make the biggest difference.  Canon IMO wins here just because they have a much larger selection of lenses. I just wish I could afford more of them


----------



## analog.universe (Aug 17, 2011)

I think you should really just get a 60D or 50D.... 

It sounds like the only basis for your wanting to switch is friend's reviews?  How do they know how the camera feels in your hands?  Canon and Nikon will get you equal quality photos, it's a question of which you like the feel of.  For you, it's also a question of all your lenses.  Unless there's something specific about Nikon that matters to you, that you can't achieve with Canon, it seems like a distraction and a waste of money to switch.  If you can't stand Canon ergonomics, and using your 30D has annoyed you, and Nikon felt better when you picked it up, then I'd consider the switch.  I would not under any circumstances get a 3100 or 5100, even if you were already well into Nikon, as others have mentioned, that's not really an upgrade from the 30D.

If you're really on the edge, pushing the limits of the best Canon has to offer, and it's still not getting the job done, you might see a difference in quality going to the best Nikon has to offer instead.  In the middle of the range, from either company, the camera counts for 1%, the glass counts for 2%, and the other 97% is how much time and effort you spend developing your craft.  If you just want something new with higher resolution and better features, grab a 60D.


----------



## Bayouvixens (Aug 17, 2011)

Awesome answers from you two.. Thanks so much very helpful info...


----------



## EPPhoto (Aug 17, 2011)

Bayouvixens said:
			
		

> Awesome answers from you two.. Thanks so much very helpful info...



Get the D7000 bro...you won't regret it!  It's AF is simply amazing!  IQ is stunning!  Dooo eeet!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Aug 17, 2011)

D7000 minimum as a nOOb cam


----------



## manaheim (Aug 17, 2011)

D3100 is kind of a joke of a camera.  I love Nikon (and shoot it) and always like to see a convert, but if you can get a better camera by sticking with Canon and not having to re-invest in lenses, then I say buy a better Canon.  IMO you should really never buy less than the D7000.  Anything less is limiting and ridiculously toyish.

(and now everyone that has less than a D7000 will come after me... don't bother...)


----------



## Kerbouchard (Aug 17, 2011)

Bayouvixens said:


> Kerbouchard said:
> 
> 
> > Personally, I wouldn't pick either of your options.
> ...



I didn't give you attitude.  I gave you advice as to what needed to be presented so that we could give a more informed opinion.

As far as Canon vs Nikon, there is virtually no difference in image quality and you shouldn't expect anything vastly different in the budget range you are condsidering.

If you already have 8 lenses, flash gear, etc, it sounds like you have a substantial investment in Canon already.  I would be hesitant to switch if I were you.  The $700-1000 range that you mention...is that lenses and camera body or is that just camera body?  Knowing what Canon lenses you have already would help us to know what you might be able to sell them for and let you know what kind of Nikon system you could get for your budget.

For what it's worth, when somebody asks me what camera manufacturer they should go with, my usual answers are(in order of importance):
1) what feels better in your hands?
2) do you have gear already?
3) what do your friends shoot with?

#1 is pretty obvious...you should shoot with what you are comfortable with.
#2 is pretty obvious...if you have a lot tied up in a particular manufacturer, sometimes it doesn't make economic sense to switch.
#3 is not so obvious, but it's important.  Friends can offer technical support when you have issues.  They can loan you gear to try out so you can see what you like before you buy it.  They can loan you gear for an important shoot if you had something fail.  There are a lot of benefits to shooting with the same gear as your friends.

If all of your friends are shooting Nikon, and you have relatively low quality Canon gear, and you can sell that gear, and the Nikon feels good in your hands, well, that would seem to be a no-brainer...Welcome to the dark side.

I've used Canon DSLR's a bit and generally can't stand them.  Nothing seems to be in the right place for me.  For me, the ergonomics are the biggest factor and I will stick with Nikon, even though one of my mentors and a lot of my friends shoot Canon.

What I meant by the post that you took offense to was that it is a personal decision.  The specs, economics, and image quality don't support switching, especially if you are going for an entry level DSLR.  Some pros will switch back and forth depending on who is on top at the time, but then again, they are also buying the top of the line gear.  It doesn't sound like you are in that position, so perhaps the benefit of being able to borrow gear from your friends may win out.  

Just don't expect a night and day difference between the two.  It just simply isn't there.  If it was, one of them would already be out of business instead of them being two of the top photo companies in the world.


----------

